# strange Seat tube on 1948 J engine Whizzer project



## Risk Man (Oct 30, 2022)

This frame is yet to be identified. It is a highly restored Schwinn frame and J engine bike. Just starting to take it apart and get it back in running condition since March when I acquired it. Have not gotten to the serial number yet but it is a 24 inch frame and wheels that resemble an S-10. I just took the seat off today and revealed the seat tube and post. Notice the bracket BELOW the cantilever (Welded) and the seat post with a Bolted "stem" which I have not tried to adjust yet. Just puzzled by the strange combination of components that i have not seen yet while on my "training Wheels" here.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2022)

Black sure makes it hard to see the little details. Looks like there's a serial stamping on the drop out seeing some light reflections there. The seat post clamp below the cantilever bars looks to be welded on for some reason and everything up top is very odd. The builder probably couldn't get the seat post out and then modified everything. Why would the seat tube be shaved off at the top? All that monkey business must have stemmed from a stubborn original seat post.


----------



## Risk Man (Oct 31, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Black sure makes it hard to see the little details. Looks like there's a serial stamping on the drop out seeing some light reflections there. The seat post clamp below the cantilever bars looks to be welded on for some reason and everything up top is very odd. The builder probably couldn't get the seat post out and then modified everything. Why would the seat tube be shaved off at the top? All that monkey business must have stemmed from a stubborn original seat post.



I guess they call the seat post a "quill" style... I was not familiar with this type post. Closer look at the top tube surely does look like it was cut off as there is an uneven mark on it. The thick black paint on the bike is hiding many of the details and modifications. The post clamp may not be welded but just the heavy paint. I will be "digging" into the frame and the engine over the next few weeks as my 2004 Whizzer engine was dismantled yesterday for fitting a new Westman Cylinder to it (sending it off to the Whizzer'd in NC shortly)  and now I have the time work on this bike after 7 months under wraps.


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2022)

Probably a damaged frame repair, just cut it off and use a quilled seat post but why the clamp below?


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 1, 2022)

mrg said:


> Probably a damaged frame repair, just cut it off and use a quilled seat post but why the clamp below?



Wish I could locate the builder of this bike in the area of Richland Town PA and have more actual history on it.  The   original owner was a well-known gentleman of the area.  The seller bought it at acution upon this man's death and never did anything with it so he was not any help with the history. Much work has gone into all of the components of the build and would save me much time knowing what was done and what needs to be done with the engine. With the high fin head, tall breather, Carter Carb and the condition it is in, I would bet that much of the internals were gone over as well. And the frame..... and the paint job...more  time into it will reveal much more for sure.


----------

